# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfspots in Kroatien

## Free your mind

Hi all,
war einer von euch schon mal an einem Surfspot von Kraotien?? Wenn ja wie sieht es dort aus und kann man da wirklich gut surfen. Unter www.surfspot.de findet man ja einige  Sachen aber ich wrde trotzdem mir mal euer Fachwissen anhren.

----------


## surfmaniac

moin,

aaalso, ich will dich ja nicht abschrecken, aber ich war mit n paar jungs im sommer 2005 in croatia und es war megascheisse!!!!!!!!
wenn du fhrst, tu es auf jeden fall nicht im sommer, da ist es am strand wie im einkaufszentrum, zu viele unfreundliche menschen, und vor allem zu viele!!!!!!!!!
wir sind mit unserem bus rnter und sind von drei geplanten nur eine woche dageblieben! weil es kein wind hatte und alle derbe unfreundlich waren, wir waren erst drei tage auf der halbinsel peljesac, wo es ne thermik haben sollte!!! die hatte es auch nur eben mit knappen vier bft!!!
dann haben wir unseren frust in sehrbilligen kroatischen wein ersoffen, und sind mit der fhre nach brac bergesiedelt!!!! dort haben wir es keine 24 std ausgehalten, weil die leute noch unfreundlicher waren, man konnte z. b. nicht an den strand, wenn man kein hotelgast war!!!! Asis!!!!
fazit: wenn du den surfer-lifestyle leben willst, geil surfen, und nette leute treffen willst, wrde ich nicht nach kroatien fahren!!! wenn du allerdings 10000 netto verdienst und jetzt schon mitm 2007er jp und neilpryde material ab 7,5 quadratmeter bei 4bft aufs wasser n bischen im trapez sitzen willst, dann fahr nach kroatien!!!!!( waren echt viele von den leuten da!!!)
ich muss dazu allerdings sagen, dass wir alle 18 waren/sind und wir vielleicht ein wenig idealistischer an die sache rangehen!!!
----aber, mach deine eigenen erfahrungen mit kroatien!!!!  :Smile:  
ich werde fr meinen teil eher ungerne nochmal einen fu auf slowenisches, bosnisches oder kroatisches terrain machen!!!  :Smile: 

gre und n windreiches jahr 2006,
michele

----------


## Free your mind

ICh glaube das brauche ich mir wirklich nicht anzutun.
Danke fr deine Antwort .
Dann geh ich halt in Richtung Norden(Dnemark oder so).

Surf on

----------


## surfmaniac

ich wollte dir ja nichts ausreden, aber ich glaub z. b. dnemark ist wirklich viel schner zum windsurfen!!!

----------


## bender81

@surfmaniac, meiner Meinung nach dummer Galaber!

wenn Kroatien dann nach:  Croatia - Peljesac (Viganj) 
war auch mal ein Bericht inder surf!
rult mchtig.
ist ein Meereskanal zw. ner Insel und ner Halbinsel mit groen Bergen auf beiden seiten!
==> Wind!
war da 2 Wochen 2004 und jeden Tag wind ber 5bft!

nette Leute, meist aber Surfer aus Osteuropa(aber echt nett)
teilw. Nationalteams zum ben dort!

Camping ist da unten aber ein muss (ist auch schner)

ist im Sden von Kroatien.
mein Tip: mit der Fhre runter: Rieka nach Dubrovnik (einrn Hafen vor Dubrovnik ab!)

also echt klasse dort!
& sehr gute Preise im vgl zu Istrien!!!

Fazit: langer weg, aber lohnt!
werde diesen Sommer wieder runter fahren!

bender81

----------


## bender81

windlink: http://www.windguru.cz/int/index.php...180&vs=1&sc=22

achso, ich war auf dem Camping Platz Antony Boy!
(deutsche Leitung war dort - nette Dame aus Stuttgart)

noch fragen?
Bilder htt ich noch, grad aber nicht zur Hand

- also auf nach Kroatien

----------


## Unregistriert

ja, stimmt, rulez,

noch ein paar links:
http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/urlau...sac/viganj.htm


..
http://www.crotrip.de/kroatien_winds...14dcfd696175d4
Viganj (Peljesac)
Viganj liegt an der Spitze der Halbinsel Peljesac und ist neben Bol (Insel Brac), das beste Sommerziel fr Windsurfer. Jeden Tag, vom Nachmittag bis zum Sonnenuntergang entsteht hier ein miger bis starker Maestral und manchmal weht auch der "Jugo" (Schirokko). Die Surfbedingungen sind nicht so gut wie auf Brac, und da die Wellen nicht sehr hoch sind, ist Viganj fr Anfnger wie auch fr Surfer, die schon etwas Erfahrung haben, optimal.
kroatien windsurfing
..

...
http://www.kroatischeadria.de/segeln.php
Viganj an der Nordspitze der Peljesac-Halbinsel gehrt
zu den besten Windsurf-Spots in der stlichen Adria.
...

...
http://www.mein-kroatien.info/Halbinsel_Peljesac
Windsurfen

Die Drfchen Viganj und Perna am Peljesac-Kanal bieten beste Voraussetzungen. Hier werden auch Meisterschaften ausgetragen. In der Hochsaison zeigt das eine Webcam (pernasurf.com) <--link broken. 
...

und so freundliche Leute wie da findet man selten,
liegt wohl daran, dass hier der tourismus noch nicht soooo berfllt ist!!

nur der Grappa aus 0,2l Glsern nach dem Essen schlaucht auf dauer ;-)

Also bevor jemand mosert, erstmal schlau machen,

Kroatien verallgemeinern geht nicht!

Irstrien kenne ich auch und bin wenig begeistert.
(zu voll, zu teuer, zu unfreundlich)

Dalmatien war ich noch nicht

der Sden dagegen ist den Weg wert!

----------


## surfmaniac

moin,

@ bender81

Wir waren genau da wo du auch warst, DU VOGEL, les doch mal meinen thread!! wir haben auch auf antony boy gecampt, und es waren nur asis da, die drei 18jhrige jungs mit ihrem "schbigen" T3 nicht mal mitm arsch angeguckt haben!!!(wahrscheinlich warst du einer von denen!!!!)
Nach fnf tagen lauen 4 bft haben wir dann die surflehrer gefragt, ob das denn mal mehr wird geben wrde, und die meinten: eigentlich nie!!! dann sind wir auf nach brac, wo es noch beschissener war!!!

------ also, wer sich da wohlfhlt, im SOMMER, der soll mal zum windsurfen an die raue nordsee kommen, der wird dann wahrscheinlich mit der freundlichkeit und toleranten mentalitt garnicht klarkommen!!!!

ich wrde, wenn du schon weit fahren willst eher nach tarifa oder sardinien fahren/fliegen!!!! ist nicht viel teurer und der flair ist nicht zu vergleichen!!!!

gre,
michele

----------


## bender81

1. hups berlesen
2. SELBER thread lesen, ich war 2004 unten...
und mit dem Arsch schau ich eh keinen an, eher auf den Arsch von ein paar Mdels kucken..
und mein zelt htte man sicher nicht bersehen ;-)

war schon mitte juli unten, da waren fast keine dt. da...
(vorteil / nachteil - wei nicht)

mir hats da unten sehr gefallen, nur etwas zu warm 35-40 im Schatten muss au net sein.

Vorschlag: komm des jahr runter und wir machen da ein Fass auf - oder zwei ;-)

Grundstzlich muss wohl jeder selber ausprobieren was im liegt. 
aber ich fahr da wieder hin!

----------


## Speedy_1987

Also ich kann nur fogendes sagen:
Hier: http://www.kroatien-reisen.de/German/SouthMap.htm
zwischen http://www.kroatien-reisen.de/German/A_Orebic.htm
und http://www.kroatien-reisen.de/German/A_Korcula.htm
Is n netter "natrlicher Windkanal"! Dort hats eigentlich fast jeden Tag ne 5er Brise, variiert gerne auch ma gegen 6. Nur letztes Jahr war net so der Bringer.... Aber dazu: http://www.nrg.to/meinemamaiscool/bilder/ich.JPG hats trotzdem eigentlich jeden Tag 4 Stunden gereicht (das bin ich in dem Windkanal). Also dann... wenn ihr hingeht und Ende August von nem 18 (bzw.) jhrigen berhohlt werdet (Segel siehe Foto bzw. gelbes F2 6.5er) dann werd ich des gewesen sein^^
Ach, ja - Preise: saugillig; Leute - saunett^^ .... Nix wie hin!  :Smile:

----------


## bender81

LOOOL,

jetzt brech ich gleich weg!

das ist genau das gleiche vorber wir REDEN!

aber finds gut dass es da noch einem gefllt

Orebic isn paar Kilometer von Viganj


jippi, den sommer gehts aber wieder hin....

----------


## surf maniac

moin,

das ist doch kein surfen!!!! das is ja schon fast yachtsegeln!!!! 

MFG,
michele

----------


## DAUbremse

jaja, nur rumheulen,

die Pro s aus tschechien und polen kommen da auch zum yachtsegeln hin und net zum windsurfen! (genau)

lese mal den bericht in der surf (wei des jahr nemmer)

ansonsten:
"wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten"

----------


## surfmaniac

jau,
mir laufen schon die trnen!!!! ich persnlich bin ja lieber hingefahren, als mir nen "surfbericht" durchzulesen! bin ja mehr n praktischer mensch!!  :Big Smile: 

--- kannst ja hinziehen und nen Yachtclub aufmachen!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Unregistriert

Moin zusammen,

Ich denke Kroatien ist fr den der schon mal im gleiten war ganz und garnichts, denn wenn man gerade mal so eben mit 10 m2 ins gleiten kommt hat das nichts mehr mit surfen zu tun !!!!!!!!!!
Ansprche an irgendeinen SOUL-surftrip sollte man besser zu hause lassen!!!
Kroatien ist fr den Norddeutschen Surfer/in sehr ungeignet!!!!
Kroatien ist auch nicht mehr so billig wie es viele behaupten (z.B. die neue super teure Maut) und auch denke ich das die Leute dort noch relativ verschlossen sind, was natrlich auf deren Geschichte der letzten 20 jahre zurckzufhren ist!!
beral schieen HOtelkomplexe aus dem Boden und auf Brac kommt man ohne Hotel echt nicht ans Wasser, sollte der Wind in den Wintermonaten doch mal die magische 4 BFT bersteigen!!
Jeder wie er will, aber ich rate davon ab!!!! Dafr gibt es einfach genug andere Spots welche wehsentlich geeigneter fr Surfer sind!!! Zum Segeln jedoch wunderschn!!!

Gru Moritz

----------


## Speedy_1987

Deine hier beschriebenen Verhltnisse mgen zwar oben auf den Nord-Westen zutreffen. Ein Tag, an dem es nur 4bft hat, ist am oben mehrfach beschriebenen Spot sehr selten! man kann nur mitm 10,5er raus? Ich hab mit meinem 6,5er ziemlich oft ernsthafte Probleme bekommen, ca. einmal die Woche war es unmglich damit berhaupt aufs Wasser zu gehn. Dort wo ich war (kannste n paar Beitrge weiter oben lesen) kannste mit 4 Leuten sehr gut Essen gehn und es kostet net mehr als 50 (incl. Wein und Nachtisch) ... von wegen teuer. Und da unten gibts auch keine tollen Luxushotels, sondern nur gemtliche Campings mit angenehmen Leuten. Dort fahrn eben normalerweise keine Spieer mit ihren Loxuswohnwgen mit 3 Pcs + Fernseher mit Weltempfnger hin, die natrlich steigende Preise versursachen wrden. Also verallgemeiner bitte nicht zu sehr: Der Nordwesten unterscheidet sich extrem vom Sdosten. Dort unten wird die "magische Grenze von 4bft" nur selten UNTERSCHRITTEN  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

MOin,

Hier hab ich dir ein super Angebot rausgesucht, wenn du statt Golfspielen oder Austern schlrfen auch mal zum Tanker fahren kommst! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Starboard-Formula...QQcmdZViewItem

Auf diesem Board kommst du vieleicht auch schon mit nem kleinen 8,5 ins gleiten!! Dann wird es aber auch schon mit dem Shootstart brenzlich!

Wir waren kurz ber Dubrovnik (Peljesac), wenn du mir einen sdlicheren Spot sagen kannst, der sich von diesem so wesentlich unterscheidet, lass ich mich gerne des besseren belehren!

Gru Moritz

----------


## Speedy_1987

Spar dir deinen Sarkasmus!
Ich kam letztes Jahr mit meinem 6,5er und nem Mistral Diamond Head eigentich jeden Tag ins Gleiten. Letztes Jahr war der Wind allerdings auch so schlecht wie seit ber 10 Jahren nimmer, hat mir n Surffreak dort erzhlt. Wre es ein durchschnittliches jahr gewesen (wie das davor), so wrdest du dir mal n flauen Tag wnschen, um deine schwieligen Hnde zu schonen.
Und bevor du mir was von Segeln oder Angeln erzhlst: Die ganzen Surfprofis aus den Ostlndern (Polen, Tschechien etc...) haben also alle keine Ahnung und stehn drauf, bei weniger als 4bft zu surfen - oder warum ist genau dieser Spot unter diesen Pros so beliebt? Und die SURF Zeitschrift schreibt natrlich auch nur Mist?!? Ich wrd ma lieber was an deiner Technik ndern, ganz ehrlich! Mit durchschnittlich ca. 4h 5bft am Tag bist du nicht ins Gleiten gekommen? Oder stimmen die ganzen Windstatistiken nicht und die irren sich einfach alle nur? Ist das alles ne gro angelegte Verschwrung? WAAAAAAAHHH die Aliens kommen!!!!! LAUFT UM EUER LEBEN!!!    :Wink:

----------


## Carlos

Hi, 
ich war diesen Januar in Kroatien (Liznjan) und kann es zumindest im Herbst, Winter und  Frhling fr Starkwindfans aus dem Sden, denen eine onshore-Welle von 1-2 m den Surfspa nicht verdirbt, die gleichzeitig eine spiegelglatte Freestylepiste haben mchten und die bei 8 Lufttemperatur immer noch ihren Spa haben, nur empfehlen. Beweisfotos gibt es unter www.freizeit-guru.de . Von Spock bis Pushloop ist dort alles machbar - sollte auch fr die "Idealisten" unter uns reichen  :Wink: .
Gru 
Carlos

----------


## Unregistriert

http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/pod/20041114013104/

Formula-Bord und 10,5m2 wre halt das ideale Material gewesen.....*ggg*

Spass bei Seite. Mann muss halt unterscheiden, bei welchen Wind man surfen geht. Oben Bora. Dann gibts noch Yugo=Schirokko= Sdwind. Maestral=Sommerthermik (Viganj und Bol) Mann muss halt wissen wann wohin zu welchem Spot.

Sommerthermik ist halt nicht strker wie Ora am Gardasee 4-6Bft. 6,5m2 sind aber eine gute Segelgre. "Vento" gibts halt auch keinen. 2005 war ein extrem schlechtes Jahr.

Bora und Yugo gibts im Sommer paktisch gar nicht (jooo 1-2 Tage vielleicht im Monat) Mehr im Herbst Winter und Frhling. Zahlt sich nur aus runterzufahren, wenn so ein Wind angesagt ist, dann gehts aber rund....

Unterm Strich ist jemand der 14 Tage fix Urlaub im Sommer hat am Gardasee besser bedient.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo Alle zusammen!

Kroatien ist anscheinend fr euch nicht gut genug. ... Oder Ihr seit nicht gut genug fr Kroatien. Kroatien hat ber 1000 km Kstenlinie mit unterschiedlichen Spots. Ihr wart aus unwissenheit an einem Ort BRAC und SD Kroatien (DALMATIEN) wo drei bis vier BFT. schon Luxus ist. 

Ich wrde mich zuerst erkundigen und anschlieend schlecht reden. .... 

Anscheinend habt ihr jedoch fr euch den Idealen Spot gefunden da ihr mit 10 m am Wasser wart. Wenn man weiss wo, braucht man Segel 3,3 bis 5,3 qm. 

Windguru (Spot Premantura/Medulin) gibt oft ideale Informationen.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo,

lat Euch nicht irre machen von den negativen Antworten hier. Es ist zwar schon lange her, (Ende der 80er Jahre) da wir dort waren, aber wir schwrmen heute noch davon.

Es ist wohl wahr, der kleine Ort war schon damals im August total berlaufen, und heute drften noch ein paar Wohnbunker dazugekommen sein. Ich hab Euch ein paar Bilder von damals.. Mein Sohn mit nem Fanatic Mosquito und nem 4,5 er Segel.

Ich war mit ner Fanatic Bee und nem 5,0 oder 6,0 Segel unterwegs. Der Thermikwind setzte so um 13 Uhr ein und hielt bis 16 Uhr an. 

M.f.G. vom hegauer

----------


## hegauer

Hi,

Nachtrag mit Fotos zum vorigen Beitrag: (Bol ist super)

Endlich hat das geklappt mit den Einfgen von Bildern...

Das war in Bol auf der Insel Brac im Sommer 1989

Mit freundlichen Gren vom hegauer

----------

